# ceiling height in a bathroom



## kvnhrmn

Hello All,
I don't have a code book so all I can do is pull up info off the internet, but I have a bathroom with a sloped ceiling 6/12. Starts at just under 6' at the outside wall and slopes up to a flat ceiling of 8'.
My problem is I have a toilet 18" from the that outside wall so the center of the front of the toilet is (floor to ceiling 6' 6.5".  I can remove some fur down and make it 6'8" but that will require either spray foam insulation or rigid insulation in order to make R38 in a 7.5 inch cavity.
Ok so when I look up r305.1 I see a 2008 version that says a fixture has to have a 6'8" ceiling height at the center of the fixture, but when looking at some 2015 revisions, that first sentence of the exceptions has been crossed out or removed along with the reference picture.  And it just says that the fixture has to be able to be use for it's intended purpose and then talks about a 6'8" ceiling height in a tub or shower.  Does anyone have access and has the correct version of the code?  Has that first sentence of exception #2 been removed?
Thanks for your help
Kevin


----------



## ICE

California 2017 Residential Code based on the 2015 IRC

SECTION 305 CEILING HEIGHT
R305.1 Minimum height. Habitable space, hallways and portions of basements containing these spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm). Bathrooms, toilet rooms and laundry rooms shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm
Exceptions:

For rooms with sloped ceilings, the required floor area of the room shall have a ceiling height of not less than 5 feet (1524 mm) and not less than 50 per- cent of the required floor area shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).

*The ceiling height above bathroom and toilet room fixtures shall be such that the fixture is capable of being used for its intended purpose.* A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) above an area of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) at the showerhead.

Beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions in base- ments containing habitable space shall be permitted to project to within 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) of the finished floor.
R305.1.1 Basements. Portions of basements that do not contain habitable space or hallways shall have a ceiling height of not less than 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm).
Exception: At beams, girders, ducts or other obstructions, the ceiling height shall be not less than 6 feet 4 inches (1931 mm) from the finished floor.


----------



## kvnhrmn

Does anyone know if certain counties or municipalities can choose not to use newer codes?  Or if each state has to adopt the new code?  I'm in Idaho.


----------



## ICE

kvnhrmn said:


> Does anyone know if certain counties or municipalities can choose not to use newer codes?  Or if each state has to adopt the new code?  I'm in Idaho.


It varies.  Some are current and some are years behind.  Contact your AHJ and ask them the questions.


----------



## kvnhrmn

I did and they quoted me the old code.  Am I stuck with that?  
I wouldn't care but it is causing me to pull some fur downs out and either change the insulation and air venting or have a crazy looking staggered  ceiling.


----------



## kvnhrmn

I'm assuming AHJ is the local building inspector that I'm dealing with?


----------



## ICE

AHJ = Authority Having Jurisdiction


----------



## ADAguy

So this in your residence? Consider future resale and consider if a sloped ceiling above the WC would be a head knocker with a low ceiling at the rear (< 6'8")
My son-n law at 6-5 would take issue with it.


----------



## my250r11

If you know the code year you are on, here is the public access to the ICODES;

https://codes.iccsafe.org/


----------



## ICE

ADAguy said:


> So this in your residence? Consider future resale and consider if a sloped ceiling above the WC would be a head knocker with a low ceiling at the rear (< 6'8")
> My son-n law at 6-5 would take issue with it.



Your son in-law has been bumping his head for years.  I’m sure he’s gotten good at missing head bangers by now.


----------



## Pcinspector1

kvnhrmn said:


> Does anyone have access and has the correct version of the code?


Most codes can be viewed on line.

What is the distance in front of the toilet? IRC, A toilet is required to have a minimum clearance of 21-inches in front, if there's room it is possible to move the toilet away from the ceiling obstruction, and build the wall out a bit from the wall? On line, look for Figure IRC 2012, R307.1 it will show some bathroom minimum clearances that might help, then again it could be of no help at all?

You also need to find out what code your on, maybe UPC?


----------



## kvnhrmn

The toilet has 6 feet of clearance in front.  It's usable and no one is going to hit their head.  
My only issue is that the city is quoting a code that has been changed.  And I guess changed for a reason.  
The ceiling height at the front center of the toilet is 6'6.5" and slopes up from that.  Moving the toilet is NOT an option, my problem is now having to use rigid insulation in a 7.5" cavity and changing a bunch of framing when it shouldn't be necessary.  The toilet is not obstructed and would be able to be used as intended.  1.5" in that area isn't going to make a difference.
Yes it's my home and I pulled the building permit and had a retired plumber help me do the plumbing, I guess they had to find one thing to write up.


----------



## kvnhrmn

If I'm reading the new code correctly, It means....   A bathroom can have a ceiling height of 6'8" or an average ceiling height below 7' using a formula if the ceiling is sloped.  And if a fixture, other than a tub or shower, happen to be in the part of the bath with a ceiling under the 6'8",  as long as the fixture is usable and accessible, it is legal.   ?  
Am I way off??


----------



## kvnhrmn

I meant to say.
I pulled the plumbing permit, as "owner".


----------



## kvnhrmn

I finally found the Idaho code and they never changed the first sentence of the exceptions.  It still says that the ceiling height has to be 6'8" at the center of the front of the fixture.


----------



## ADAguy

It does make sense, given that folks are growing taller every year.
The issue seems to be the insulation, is their a roof directly above the toilet? Pitched or flat?


----------



## kvnhrmn

Yes, roof with 2x8 rafters @ 6/12
I just needed to know what code Idaho was using and now that I see that they are still using 2012's version of the code and not the 2015 revision, I'll have to deal with fixing it.


----------



## steveray

Is it a newly heated space? Why are "upgrading" the insulation to current code?


----------



## Robert

If the sloping ceiling is parallel to the toilet, can you swap it out for an elongated bowl (it would add a couple inches in length, getting you closer to the elusive 6'-8" when measured from the front).


----------



## ICE

ADAguy said:


> It does make sense, given that folks are growing taller every year.



This may be true in some parts of the country.  The demographic shift here in California does not support that statement.  A 6' ceiling is plenty high enough.


----------



## rgrace

kvnhrmn said:


> Yes, roof with 2x8 rafters @ 6/12
> I just needed to know what code Idaho was using and now that I see that they are still using 2012's version of the code and not the 2015 revision, I'll have to deal with fixing it.



There's always the code modification process (that should be available from any code you are using). If you are in the 2012 code edition and you want to use provisions from a future edition of a code, you can request to do so from the AHJ. Depending on the topic, and whether an AHJ has a strong opposition to the adoption of such topic, most AHJ's will look favorable on provisions in future codes. Just need to go through the right channels.


----------



## ADAguy

See a lot of lepracons (spelling?) do you?


----------



## Pcinspector1

ADAguy said:


> It does make sense, given that folks are growing taller every year.





ICE said:


> This may be true in some parts of the country.  The demographic shift here in California does not support that statement.  A 6' ceiling is plenty high enough.



Sometimes when you've been out late doin some heavy drinking and you get home safe, you go into the bathroom to relieve yourself, that low ceiling's there to lean your head on and to keep you balanced? 

Right ICE!


----------



## rgrace

ADAguy said:


> See a lot of lepracons (spelling?) do you?



Is that for meeeeee ...... 

Leprechauns, no, but I do process and review a fair number of code modification requests (one of my many required job functions). Current count this year is 36. I would look favorably on his request to use the 2015 codes, but would also require that he not modify those requirements any less than what is prescribed. This is a minimum code after all, and without strong supporting evidence that the spirit and functional intent is being met with a lesser code requirement, those outlined in the 2015 cannot be reduced.


----------

